

Any startups incorporated in Singapore? - sherkund

Just wondering if anyone has incorporated in Singapore, and if so wouldn't mind mentioning their experiences.<p>http://www.doingbusiness.org/reports/global-reports/~/media/FPDKM/Doing%20Business/Documents/Annual-Reports/English/DB12-Chapters/Executive-Summary.pdf
======
fezzl
We are. S$10 for name registration, takes 2-3 working days to process. Then
S$300 for incorporation itself, done through Bizfile.gov.sg. Takes 30 minutes
at most (mostly filling up fields). M&AA template provided. Company comes to
life on the very same day of registration.

Need 1 local director (Singapore Citizen/PR), 1 local secretary to be found
within 6 months of incorporation (Singapore Citizen/PR). 100% foreign
shareholding is permitted.

Do you need any other specific information?

